
RxJava 2.0.0-RC1 - based2
https://github.com/ReactiveX/RxJava/releases/tag/v2.0.0-RC1
======
based2
[https://github.com/ReactiveX/RxJava/wiki/What's-different-
in...](https://github.com/ReactiveX/RxJava/wiki/What's-different-in-2.0)

